# Non-Amazon links on KindleBoards take me to Amazon



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

Is this happening to anyone else?  I can tap on the "new" link for a topic and I am taken to Amazon Kindle page.  I can always tell when it is about to happen because I will see an orange line right down the screen.  It isn't just the new link as it just happened when I tapped on the "new topic".  It is driving me nuts.  This only happens on the Fire.  Any clues?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's not happening to me. . . I got to this thread by clicking the 'new'. I close the browser and reopen it, or try another browser, or reboot the system. But I don't really know if any of those will help. . . .

I'm moving this down to the Forum Help area so Harvey will be sure to see it.

Oh. . . wait. . . .never mind. . . .you're having issues on the Fire? Sorry. . . .

I think that problem stems from not waiting until the page is fully loaded. Sometimes you tap what you think is the right link but the page shifts and you really tapped a different link.

(Not moving the thread.  )


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm fairly sure I am letting the pages load...but I do have a painfully slow del.  I'll watch and see if that is the case.  Thanks Ann.


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

I don't have "del"...I have dsl.      I just had it happen again.  The page was fully loaded and I found myself at amazon.  The weird orange line that appears down the entire browser concerns me too.  I tried again after rebooting with the same results.


----------



## ~joanna~ (Feb 1, 2009)

I have had that happen. Same orange line before it happens. I have no idea why.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy (Dec 27, 2009)

No problems here. Just to be clear, when you try and open a forum on here, it sends you to Amazon?


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

BasicGreatGuy said:


> No problems here. Just to be clear, when you try and open a forum on here, it sends you to Amazon?


Not forums, but topics. But it also happened when I tapped on "new topic".


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

That same thing was happening to me. Someone here said to get the app Tapatalk Forum App. Problem solved. The interface is really nice.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I was able to post her earlier yesterday evening from the Fire, but later I kept getting script errors or something that would say to shut down the browser and try again.  I need to read more before worrying too much.

Tapatalk ?  I'll look into that.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Is there an option on the Fire to turn off JavaScript in the web browser? If so, it might be interesting to turn it off, and see if that removes the problem. The down-side is that you might then lose other user interface functionality that you want, but it would at least help narrow down where the problem is. (I'm speculating that one of the Amazon advertisement widgets on the page depends on some JavaScript to add HTML elements to the page after the initial page load, and the Fire browser is not successfully rendering everything and therefore getting "confused.")


----------



## RDaneel54 (Sep 10, 2010)

Has happened to me several while in a topic at various places on screen.  This is the only website where I have the problem.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

That has happened to me also. The orange line is more like a frame that sort of highlights about half of the screen in transparent orange. I think the Amazon kindle ad links at the bottom of the page are being triggered. When it happens, I just click the back button and then try touching the link I want again a little more carefully. I just assumed I was accidentally setting off the wrong link.


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

Yes Tam!  Exactly what I am experiencing.  I appreciate you putting in plain English where I failed to describe it in detail!    I hit the back button too but sometimes I hit it too many times and I get frustrated.  I hate that we moved to an area without the lightening quick internet speed I was used to.


----------



## Sherlock (Dec 17, 2008)

Tam said:


> That has happened to me also. The orange line is more like a frame that sort of highlights about half of the screen in transparent orange. I think the Amazon kindle ad links at the bottom of the page are being triggered. When it happens, I just click the back button and then try touching the link I want again a little more carefully. I just assumed I was accidentally setting off the wrong link.


Same thing happens to me at times if I'm trying to open a thread and I touch too far to the right in the box. I have to use the back arrow then. It's a little frustrating but so far, as long as I pay attention it doesn't happen. We'll see. Have no idea why it happens.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

It just happened to me when I was trying to move from one forum to another near the bottom right of the page. I chose the forum from the drop-down list, touched it, then when nothing happened immediately I touched it again. The orange tinted frame takes up about a third of the right side of the screen and then the Amazon Kindle page opened.  I am pretty sure it's caused by getting impatient and touching the Go button a second time when it's actually just starting to go there... We must be actually touching that Amazon ad as the page is changing. 

Just made a discovery! The orange frame that appears is exactly the same as the orange outline around the box that appears when typing a Reply on a thread! The same orange that outlines buttons within Kindleboards - like when you touch the Reply button and it briefly outlines in orange. And I also noticed that sometimes when scrolling through a thread an orange line briefly appears and disappears when I stop scrolling. Not an orange translucent frame, just a line, and it goes away when I lift my finger. That doesn't happen very often but I bet there is a certain area of the page I'm touching that causes it.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I have the same issue from time to time.
And I tried Tapatalk and it just annoyed me...
So I try to touch the buttons more carefully but it is annoying.


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm trying tapatalk too and I'm not sure I can get used to it.  

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

durphy said:


> That same thing was happening to me. Someone here said to get the app Tapatalk Forum App. Problem solved. The interface is really nice.


Could you give us a little bit of information about what you use Tapatalk for and how you use it? Thanks...


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

So far I just use Tapatalk if I want to come to Kindleboards on my KFire. It's a cleaner interface and good for reading. I don't have the patience to post messages using the KFire. I still use my laptop more than the kfire.


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

durphy said:


> So far I just use Tapatalk if I want to come to Kindleboards on my KFire. It's a cleaner interface and good for reading. I don't have the patience to post messages using the KFire. I still use my laptop more than the kfire.


I downloaded Tapatalk but could not find Kindle Boards on the list and there didn't seem to be a search box. Could you give a novice some instructions? Thanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Alice--

When you first open Tapatalk, you may be at a page that has a list of choices: 

"Browse, Search, Favorites, Most Active, Follow us on Twittter."

if you don't see that, on the menu bar at the bottom, click on the left arrow and you should see it.

OR

you can click on the magnifying glass in the bottom menu bar.

In either case, search for Kindleboards.com.  A line showing the forum will appear.  Click on it.  You will get a notice about it, click on "ok."   

Then the major Forum subdivisions will appear (KindleBoards Community Center, Kindle Apps, Other eReaders, Other Devices, Kindle Boards Marketplace, Kindle Boards Forum Central).  in the lower left hand corner will be the login button.

Log in, and you're set!  I find that links don't show up, which I can't recall if TapaTalk on my iPod Touch works that way...

Betsy


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Alice--
> 
> When you first open Tapatalk, you may be at a page that has a list of choices:
> 
> ...


Thanks your instructions helped a lot. I have so much to learn and you are most helpful.


----------

